# What do the intellects think about the simulation theory?



## whiteshadow (Jun 13, 2013)

If have not heard of it before the simulation theory is something which says that our reality is a simulation like a computer simulation in our world ... I have thought about it a lot and it is fascinating ... What do you think about it? :ninja:


----------



## Maximus Deus (Jun 8, 2013)

If we at one point manage to simulate a universe like ours then we are very likely to be in one ourselves.


----------



## Amaru Giovanni (Jun 13, 2013)

.-.


----------



## whiteshadow (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah its like we make simulations in video games we could also be simulations of a larger realm.


----------



## Clinton (Dec 9, 2012)

I went down that rabbit-hole years ago.


----------



## whiteshadow (Jun 13, 2013)

Clinton said:


> I went down that rabbit-hole years ago.


And what did you find out the bottom of the rabbit-hole?


----------



## Priva (Mar 6, 2013)

What is causing the simulation? Are we imagining it ourselves? Is everyone experiencing the same simulation?


----------



## whiteshadow (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes, just imagine that this world as a huge multi-player game simulation.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

No. I have thought about this before at some length and I came to the conclusion that it doesn't matter. If it's simulated to the degree that we think it is real it is more than mere simulation. At that point the imaginary boundary between what is considered a simulation and what is considered reality cease to matter. Also it shares too many similarities with God/Creation myths. It's essentially philosophical belly button lint picking.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Hmm.. instead of this, the computer simulation is your mind, not the universe itself. Your mind tells you about the universe, but not the whole story, no matter how deeply you dig.

You are running the simulation, the world is your hapless victim.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

I love the idea of it! I thought about it myself before I heard it was a formal theory


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

@whiteshadow,

If you are interested in this, you will want to research: Gottfried Wilhelm Leibniz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Specifically, Leibniz's "Monadology"

Leibniz was a philosopher and mathematician who theorized that it was possible to encode human thought into another medium.

From there, read about Brain in a vat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and: Mind


I know it's a bit of reading, but I think it's worth it if you are really interested in this subject, and should be a good starting point if you want to pursue the philosophical side of a Leibniz(ian) world.

Enjoy,


-ZDD


----------



## Emperor (Jun 25, 2013)

"Leibniz was a philosopher and mathematician who theorized that it was possible to encode human thought into another medium."

Indeed, that is a melancholic possibility; it reduces Descartes' "I think, therefore I am" statement into a logical insubstantiality. It is entirely possible that you are a piece of non-sentient matter merely being provided the illusion of sentience. The mere thought makes me shiver with despondency.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

This just goes to prove that life is one BIG RPG.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> It is entirely possible that you are a piece of non-sentient matter merely being provided the illusion of sentience. The mere thought makes me shiver with despondency.


Yep. 

And as I get older, I sometimes look back and wonder if those memories I have are really mine. 



Btw, awesome avatar @Emperor 




-ZDD


----------



## rickrvalladares (Jun 25, 2013)

the premis of the matrix? always possible.. not really... probable or necessarily feasable... what do you make of our somehow inherent trait that would ask that question.. if we were simulations (not that there wouldnt be) why would they allow us to ask that question? the computer can only be as smart as what puts the code in right? what if after man of steel is when they pull morpheus out of the matrix... im down to see that prequel lol


----------



## Emperor (Jun 25, 2013)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Yep.
> 
> And as I get older, I sometimes look back and wonder if those memories I have are really mine.
> 
> ...


As a principle, I regard memories fondly but do not exalt them into a state importance or facticity. Thank you for complimenting my avatar, by the way.


----------



## prince_burns (Jul 3, 2013)

I sometimes like to imagine that everything in existence is here to entertain me, even my body. I imagine that I am in reality not a physical entity, but just a ball of thought that lead to this idea of life. It's a similar concept I guess, but without the demand of some technology to make it possible.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

I think it's meaningless in terms of my life.


----------



## dpolaristar (Jun 30, 2013)

THAT IS LITERALLY HOW I SEE THE UNIVERSE! And to me it's one of the reasons I believe in God.


----------

